# New Suhr Singlecut



## Zado (Jan 22, 2018)

Speculation, go!


----------



## pylyo (Jan 22, 2018)

yes please!

or could be something of a PRSih styling? 
Just guessing due to headstock style..


----------



## Siggevaio (Jan 22, 2018)

Acoustic?


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2018)

Siggevaio said:


> Acoustic?


Dont you friggin dare to ruin my dreams sir


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 22, 2018)

I guess the idea that it's a singlecut is based off of the 3x3 headstock? Not a bad guess, but it's definitely not much to go on.

I wouldn't be surprised if it was. With the caveat that it's some sort of Les Paul-style carve top, seeing as Suhr already has a Tele-style singlecut. And actually, it could be an acoustic, too. 

Also, that 'traditional' 3x3 headstock really reminds me of PRS' take on the design. What they share is a slender top with only a slight taper to a narrow waist and wide bottom. Given that Gibson headstocks are more like an hourglass (some even being wider at the top than at the bottom), I'd guess that the popularity of that 3x3 design is due to skirting trademark entanglements.

Excited to see what Suhr have at NAMM!


----------



## xzacx (Jan 22, 2018)

I already like both the headstock and logo better than the standard ones.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jan 22, 2018)

Well, I count 5 strings in that pic. The only reasonable explanation is a new Keith Richards sig.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2018)

Flying V shape


----------



## cardinal (Jan 22, 2018)

He’s had a single cut in the works for years. Curious what he’s confident won’t prompt a lawsuit but still looks good. PRS and Tom Anderson seem to have settled on their designs. 

And of course I hope for a 7-string option, but I doubt it. There’s not even a 7-string Suhr Standard.


----------



## Leviathus (Jan 22, 2018)

Should be interesting to say the least, but i have no clue as to guessing the shape.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2018)

If singlecut PLEASE be <25.5" scale.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If singlecut PLEASE be <25.5" scale.


Does Suhr offer Shorty options like Anderson does?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2018)

TemjinStrife said:


> Does Suhr offer Shorty options like Anderson does?



Unfortunately not. 

I really like Anderson, but I've always bonded more with the Suhr guitars I've played and owned. I didn't bond with the Bobcats I've played either.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Flying V shape


I'd start saving now


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 22, 2018)

possumkiller said:


> Flying V shape



Are you suhr?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2018)

Interesting, wonder if we're finally going to see the singlecut that has been in the works forever and a day.

Also, Suhr is pronounced sir.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2018)

You know, if the Suhr singlecut AND Aldrich sig amp both drop at the same NAMM I may be in some serious financial trouble...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Unfortunately not.
> 
> I really like Anderson, but I've always bonded more with the Suhr guitars I've played and owned. I didn't bond with the Bobcats I've played either.


Interesting. My all-time favorite Strat I've ever played was an Anderson, but I like Suhr's pickups better, and I've played more Suhrs than Andersons at this point (which have been consistently spectacular).


----------



## pylyo (Jan 22, 2018)

fresh from Suhr FB.. lovely!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 22, 2018)

My wallet is terrified...


----------



## gunch (Jan 22, 2018)

Show me that booty


----------



## PBGas (Jan 22, 2018)

Will be a very nice guitar, no question. Looking forward to seeing the Suhr version of the single cut.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 22, 2018)

A carved top V?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2018)

technomancer said:


> My wallet is terrified...



I've been waiting for this ever since I got my Modern Carve Top, but I'm probably a lot safer than I would have been a couple years ago... Suhr prices have steadily escalated to the point they just aren't a good deal anymore, at all. Modern Pros are $3k now? yeah no thanks... my Modern Carve Top was $3,800 or so. I've been spoiled by too many exceptional MIJ/MIK production guitars to pay that kind of coin for what is, in the end, just a guitar.

Maybe though. Maybe... if the Suhr is crazy awesome and the new Ormsby singlecut somehow isn't


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Jan 23, 2018)

Those ahem knobs do look very LP like


----------



## bloc (Jan 23, 2018)

You guys are all wrong, the headstock says Suhn!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

I know Pete Thorn loves Les Pauls. His sig model is a Strat shaped Les Paul. Chances he's related to this somehow?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know Pete Thorn loves Les Pauls. His sig model is a Strat shaped Les Paul. Chances he's related to this somehow?



Haven't seen any mention of it... but we'll find out soon enough


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know Pete Thorn loves Les Pauls. His sig model is a Strat shaped Les Paul. Chances he's related to this somehow?



Maybe, maybe not. Pete may be involved in some capacity (i.e. not as a sig artist), and he does love his Les Paul style guitars, but he didn't spec out his signature Suhr to be a poor man's Gibson (figuratively speaking...because $uhr!). He did an hour long talk with Tom Quayle at last year's GuitarCon, and he addressed this topic directly:

(Paraphrasing)

TQ: Given the Les Paul features on a strat shaped guitar, why not just go for a classic single cut shape? Does it affect the sound for you? Is it for the ease of playing?

PT: I guess I grew up on a strat style guitar. I got used to the forearm contour and the height of the strings off the body. The higher bridge of a Les Paul was hard for me to get used to when I started playing them. I got used to them, but the neck angle, etc. it was just a very different thing. A strat shape is "home". But the tone...when you're playing Rock and Roll...how do you put that in a hybrid guitar and make it work? It's never going to be exactly the same. It mostly has to do with the scale length, I think, in combination of all the other features, but even when Suhr built me a tele-style guitar with Les Paul specs, it sounded more like a Fender, I think because of the scale length.

They meander around the topic for a few minutes, but that's the gist of it. It basically boils down to LPs not being Pete Thorn's cup of tea in terms of comfort, so he wouldn't want to make that his sig model. But I wouldn't be surprised in the least if he was an advisor of sorts on the new model. We may see him demo it at NAMM, in which case we'll hear his thoughts on it. 

(vid starts around 2:40)


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2018)

That concept does solve a lot of issue. Strat ergonomics without that ******* volume button too close to the bridge and a LP style tone.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## jephjacques (Jan 24, 2018)

They'll probably be fantastic guitars. But I just don't find LP clones very interesting anymore, literally everybody does one.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow he’s going all the way with binding and crowns. 

Wonder if Gibson already has their lawsuit half written.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Wow he’s going all the way with binding and crowns.
> 
> Wonder if Gibson already has their lawsuit half written.


For Suhr.



Sorry.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Wow he’s going all the way with binding and crowns.
> 
> Wonder if Gibson already has their lawsuit half written.


If they sued funko for Slash action figure, they proly are


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 24, 2018)

Guys there are plenty of LP type guitars out there and knowing Suhr, they are not going to release something like this without knowing fully that they won't be sued. I can't imagine the amount of time they've put into this product so it won't be released carelessly. 

I also saw a comment somewhere about the world not needing another LP clone and while I totally see the point, I would think a big part of why John Suhr is doing this is because he wants to, not just because he thinks it what the guitar world needs. I'm certain we don't more Strat and Tele clones but Suhr is pretty much at the top of that boutique guitar building game. Suhr has said he left behind being a Fender master builder because he had ideas on how to improve the strat but Fender had no interest so he decided to build his own. I don't doubt he has the same feelings about improving the Les Paul. Lord knows Gibson isn't effectively doing that.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 24, 2018)

There won't be a lawsuit. Not one they can win anyway.

If PRS got away with it why would they think they can go after Suhr unless they're stupid enough to do a exact clone.

It'll be a singlecut but enough in the sense that they can't get sued.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

Hey, when Gibson goes out of business this year we may actually need some guys to pick up the slack.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 24, 2018)

JoeyBTL said:


> I also saw a comment somewhere about the world not needing another LP clone and while I totally see the point, I would think a big part of why John Suhr is doing this is because he wants to, not just because he thinks it what the guitar world needs.



Or, you know, it could be because Suhr doesn't have an LP in their line-up, and it's no consolation to John and Co. when you tell them 'it's OK, I'm not bothered, I'll just buy an LP clone from a competitor instead'  

They're releasing this because it's ready and it'll make them a bunch of money. I'd assume they have their legal ducks in a row, but they might get sued anyway knowing Gibson. From what we've seen so far, the headstock isn't similar but the top hat inlays are. It mostly hinges on the body design. I wager it'll be different enough to skate by on the legal precedent set by all that sweet, sweet PRS cash. Beyond that, it'll look the part of an LP to appeal to Gibson fans in all the meaningful ways.


----------



## narad (Jan 24, 2018)

Looking gooood...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

Hmmm....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeWWZORHfHO/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BeWWZORHfHO/



Okay, it's official. They're getting sued.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Okay, it's official. They're getting sued.


By Gibson or Schecter?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Okay, it's official. They're getting sued.





To be fair there are literally dozens of companies selling singlecuts with a sharper point on that lower horn so I doubt it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 24, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> By Gibson or Schecter?



At 50' that Schecter is not a Gibson, this Suhr on the other hand.....

It's the little touches like inlay and layout.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> At 50' that Schecter is not a Gibson, this Suhr on the other hand.....
> 
> It's the little touches like inlay and layout.



Have they sued Knaggs yet?


----------



## ramses (Jan 24, 2018)

... and I thought that I have finally beat GAS.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2018)

ramses said:


> ... and I thought that I have finally beat GAS.



The GAS ALWAYS WINS


----------



## ramses (Jan 24, 2018)

technomancer said:


> The GAS ALWAYS WINS



Help me ssorg. Just got a Tom Anderson Tele this week, and I don't even have an excuse to give to my wife for that one


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 24, 2018)

did someone save the instagram picture? It's already been taken down.

maybe they already got sued.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 25, 2018)

How many will they sell at that price tag ? Does it justify getting sued ?
Cort,C77, even Harley benton have Lp shape but a bit altered so id be curious why they didn't think about it..
I'd be really tempted to try a suhr, even a ss, but those prices are just insane.
No trolling here but what makes them so expensive ? All by hand ? Best wood of the world ?


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2018)

manu80 said:


> I'd be really tempted to try a suhr, even a ss, but those prices are just insane.
> No trolling here but what makes them so expensive ? All by hand ? Best wood of the world ?



Good guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

manu80 said:


> How many will they sell at that price tag ?



As many as the day is wide. Tons. 



> Does it justify getting sued ?



Certainly did for PRS.



> Cort,C77, even Harley benton have Lp shape but a bit altered so id be curious why they didn't think about it..



Depends on if they're close enough and viable a target. 

There are specifics needed for Gibson to sue. They don't go after every single cut, as much as they wish they could.



> I'd be really tempted to try a suhr, even a ss, but those prices are just insane.
> No trolling here but what makes them so expensive ? All by hand ? Best wood of the world ?



Besides the fact you're almost 100% guarantee an exceptional instrument, a lot of customization is built into the base price. 

It's not for everyone, for Suhr, but I've played and owned tons of guitars and find it worth it.


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Besides the fact you're almost 100% guarantee an exceptional instrument



So it's a Suhr thing?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

narad said:


> So it's a Suhr thing?



Yes Suhr.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

Shhhh, top secret


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 25, 2018)

Damn. Dat figuring... Looks like fire.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jan 25, 2018)

Hmm, I was expecting a bit more I guess. I'd prefer those knobs to be further away from the bridge.

Looks a lot thinner than the LP as well. Probably comfortable to play though!


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## -JeKo- (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Yup. Looks like an LP type thing. Nice looking.

But I’d like to see a straight-on pic. Can’t tell if it’s offset.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they will get sued for this. Gibson won't win but maybe John decided he's willing to mount a defense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Yup. Looks like an LP type thing. Nice looking.
> 
> But I’d like to see a straight-on pic. Can’t tell if it’s offset.



The removed pic from Instagram showed it pretty straight on and it did not seem offset. If it is, it's very slight.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah from the pic that I posted that was pulled it did not look offset.

I have seen something hilarious on a couple Facebook groups... Gibson fanboys complaining about how much the Surh will cost. I guess they haven't been tracking the prices on anything out of the Gibson CS. Last I looked the LP Custom was one of the cheapest at $4500... and anything below that is hit or miss when it comes to QC from my experience with 6 guitars over the last couple years.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

These will probably base around $4k. 

I'm cool with that.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 25, 2018)

This is the real reason Gibson wasn’t going to NAMM. They didn’t want to deal with their embarrassment, being near this beautiful guitar.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Besides the fact you're almost 100% guarantee an exceptional instrument, a lot of customization is built into the base price.



This one isn’t customizable at all - limited run with set specs, according to John himself.



beerandbeards said:


> This is the real reason Gibson wasn’t going to NAMM. They didn’t want to deal with their embarrassment, being near this beautiful guitar.



Oh, you mean this guitar that wouldn’t exist if Gibson hadn’t invented it 60-plus years ago?


----------



## cardinal (Jan 25, 2018)

Interesting that it’s not customizable. 

Probably just using the limited run to get people off the fence so he has a book of orders big enough to justify a run of several guitars to keep costs down (and margins up). 

I can only assume it will be added to the regular production with options, though maybe some features will drop out (like binding and trap inlay) or change (like having 4 knobs).


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2018)

EDIT:

Nevermind already posted.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

Apparently John Suhr doesn't look super happy about some leaked pics. He was showing the new model inch by inch, and someone ruined the party. Oh well.






_"These guitars are built by me and Mike Ponce my production manager. In fact I am personally leveling the fingerboards, frets, crowning etc. This will be a limited run for the first year. In fact, I’m still at the shop finishing the last one up. For those of you who wanting something different, sorry, this is want I wanted to do and before you think it is just another Lester you should try it. Great fret access and comfort cuts as well, also the weights are between 7.5~8.3 so far. No weight relief and very ballsy. For more information stay tuned. I’m going back to work."_


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 25, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Oh, you mean this guitar that wouldn’t exist if Gibson hadn’t invented it 60-plus years ago?



No I mean it looks better and is most definitely built better than what Gibson puts out nowadays. So Gibson would be embarrassed by the superior quality. Old or originals doesn’t always mean better.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jan 25, 2018)

do we really need another les paul copy out there? not that gibsons really killing it these days but its like suhr's not even trying to be original.


----------



## narad (Jan 25, 2018)

littleredguitars2 said:


> do we really need another les paul copy out there? not that gibsons really killing it these days but its like suhr's not even trying to be original.



What do you want? It's Suhr. Not some avant garde design luthier. Of course it's going to be very close to tradition.

I'm hoping what's cool here is finally having a top-notch luthier with a pretty decent looking singlecut platform _and_ all the options Suhr has. Tons of finishes. Maple board. HSS? H-P90-P90? A floyd? A hipshot? I welcome some platform where people can get creative about the specs -- though exactly what they're open to remains to be seen. A lot of the good LP guys don't offer anything much in terms of customization.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

littleredguitars2 said:


> do we really need another les paul copy out there? not that gibsons really killing it these days but its like suhr's not even trying to be original.


Suhr brand does not aim to be super original, it's a vintage-based brand, and honestly I like it that way, as I'm already bored by those fanned-multistring-uberhypedhardware-tighttotheextremepickups loaded guitars honestly.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 25, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Oh, you mean this guitar that wouldn’t exist if Gibson hadn’t invented it 60-plus years ago?



Gibson may have invented it, but everyone else has done it better. Remember those lawsuit gutters where Japanese brands made better guitars? Guitars that still put Gibson to shame at a fraction of the price 30 years later given their current qc?

It doesn't matter if they invented it, their brand has been going downhill consistently for years them not being at namm is hopefully another signal of the end. The sooner they die and other people are free to do the job of building their designs without massive lawsuits the better.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 25, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> No I mean it looks better and is most definitely built better than what Gibson puts out nowadays. So Gibson would be embarrassed by the superior quality. Old or originals doesn’t always mean better.



Looks are subjective - I see fancy top that doesn't vibe with the single cut aesthetic, and a design that's been changed just enough to maybe not get sued for, rather than being improved in any way. Also, how many Historics from the past couple years have you played? I know everyone loves to knock Gibson quality, but the 2014+ Historics are pretty widely regarded a the best Gibson has ever made. I totally agree that original doesn't necessarily mean better, this just isn't enough different or better enough to get me excited. Now, customizable options? Absolutely, that makes me interested. But a limited run in 4 of the classic Gibson finishes? I have a hard time getting excited about that.



cip 123 said:


> Gibson may have invented it, but everyone else has done it better. Remember those lawsuit gutters where Japanese brands made better guitars? Guitars that still put Gibson to shame at a fraction of the price 30 years later given their current qc?



Except that most of those lawsuit guitars actually aren't better, despite the myth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Except that most of those lawsuit guitars actually aren't better, despite the myth.



This. 

I've worked on and owned a lot of old lawsuit stuff and even the surviving examples, which are the cream of the crop, they're far from these legendary guitars people talk about. 

The consistency of materials, hardware, build are all over the place, even on stuff as hyped up as Tokai and Greco and even Ibanez.


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 25, 2018)

Checked out the gear page because I figured they would have info on this and of course there is already a 26 page thread and plenty of comments from John himself like:

"For those of you who wanting something different, sorry, this is want I wanted to do and before you think it is just another Lester you should try it."

Also:

https://www.suhr.com/suhr-announces-aura-single-cut-guitar/

John also comments on his feelings about being sued because of it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 25, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Except that most of those lawsuit guitars actually aren't better, despite the myth.





MaxOfMetal said:


> This.
> 
> I've worked on and owned a lot of old lawsuit stuff and even the surviving examples, which are the cream of the crop, they're far from these legendary guitars people talk about.
> 
> The consistency of materials, hardware, build are all over the place, even on stuff as hyped up as Tokai and Greco and even Ibanez.



Perhaps I've played good ones and bad Gibsons then.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> Perhaps I've played good ones and bad Gibsons then.



They're are great old Japanese LPs and terrible USA Gibsons, but the idea that any old lawsuit guitar is better than any old Gibson is what's a myth.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 25, 2018)

Played and owned many Gibsons and many Suhr. In my opinion there is no comparison from a build quality standpoint. Completely different leagues. Suhr guitars always feel like the builders there actually give a **** about the product they are putting out. Last time I played a silver burst Les Paul Custom at a local shop I could not believe the price they were asking for such a shoddy instrument, upward of 6K CAD. 

If I was on the market for a LP, I would choose the Suhr over the Gibson in a heartbeat.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 25, 2018)

Gibson prices are brutal, especially in Canada, however I snagged my LP on a killer sale, it's phenomenal. This Suhr also looks amazing, however no money in my budget for something like it, but I'm sure it would be sweet.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 25, 2018)

Suhr finally revealed their singlecut model the Suhr Aura:







Unfortunately it's limited to 100 instruments worldwide and I'm guessing it will come with a hefty price tag, so I hope they will make a standard model at some point.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 25, 2018)

Musiscience said:


> Played and owned many Gibsons and many Suhr. In my opinion there is no comparison from a build quality standpoint. Completely different leagues. Suhr guitars always feel like the builders there actually give a **** about the product they are putting out. Last time I played a silver burst Les Paul Custom at a local shop I could not believe the price they were asking for such a shoddy instrument, upward of 6K CAD.
> 
> If I was on the market for a LP, I would choose the Suhr over the Gibson in a heartbeat.



Just to be clear, I'm not against building a "better" Les Paul. There are some that I am a big fan of. For example, I have a Retrospec which I love and is clearly inspired by them, but it has a unique design. I don't think this Suhr brings anything particularly new to the table, or is of superior quality to existing options like a Collings/Huber/Hartung, or even PRS. Nothing about it would make me chose it over those brands, who actually have vast experience with set-neck single cuts. I'm just not excited at this point for another one that's so close to the original, and especially not from a brand that made its name copying a different type of guitar for the last 20 years. Doesn't mean it won't be a great guitar in and of itself, but not one I could get very excited at this point with such traditional specs.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jan 25, 2018)

Didn't like it at first glance but it's slowly starting to grow on me. Probably going to be pricey though, I'm guessing 5-6K(ish).


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 25, 2018)

So these are the specs and the price.


STREET PRICE (Figured Tops) $7,995.00 
STREET PRICE (Gold) $7,500.00


Details:
Limited to 100 Pieces Worldwide. John Suhr will oversee all aspects of construction, perform all fretwork, and set-up each guitar.

Beginning summer 2018. 100 guitars will be
produced over a 12 month period. Expected ship date: January 2019.


----------



## TheTrooper (Jan 25, 2018)

Sooo, here are the full specs and price:


STREET PRICE (Figured Tops) $7,995.00 
STREET PRICE (Gold) $7,500.00


Details:
Limited to 100 Pieces Worldwide. John Suhr will oversee all aspects of construction, perform all fretwork, and set-up each guitar.

Beginning summer 2018. 100 guitars will be
produced over a 12 month period. Expected ship date: January 2019.


----------



## -JeKo- (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow, that's expensive! I'm out  I'm sure those 100 sell out quickly though.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2018)

Not cheap, but non crazy high either considering the quality they will deliver.


----------



## Tisca (Jan 25, 2018)

I don't understand why design it so close to a LP Std. Could've at least changed the inlay or binding.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jan 25, 2018)

The mission statement for this design: See how close we can copy a Les Paul without getting sued?

Suhr is a great builder no doubt, but how about some more original designs.


----------



## lurè (Jan 25, 2018)

Tisca said:


> I don't understand why design it so close to a LP Std. Could've at least changed the inlay or binding.



I agree. With that price and the limited edition thing I'd have gone further with the inlays, binding etc.


----------



## laxu (Jan 25, 2018)

Tisca said:


> I don't understand why design it so close to a LP Std. Could've at least changed the inlay or binding.



Yeah it's a bit unnecessarily close. I would've liked a matching headstock (or something other than black) and unique inlays. I bet they are able to sell even at those prices to some rich folks but I also hope that this comes back as a production line model as an alternative to Gibson Custom Shop models, preferably at a price cheaper than boutique LP style guitars.


----------



## bloc (Jan 25, 2018)

Just get a Godin


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Jan 25, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> The mission statement for this design: See how close we can copy a Les Paul without getting sued?



I'm sure this is a trial run to see how it goes before they add a single cut to their permanent lineup.

I'm happy to see that _unlike _a Gibson this headstock has straight string pull. If Suhr eventually makes regular production models like these priced similar to a Modern I'm all about it.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jan 25, 2018)

Why don't any of these boutique builders ever decide to rip off the SG instead? I'd much rather have a high quality SG copy than yet another LP design.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 25, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> Why don't any of these boutique builders ever decide to rip off the SG instead? I'd much rather have a high quality SG copy than yet another LP design.



no one actually likes the sg.

edit. no one with any money actually likes the sg.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

This as a limited edition not really interested. This as a normal Suhr model with the typical Suhr options available priced comparatively to their other customs I would likely be all over.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 25, 2018)

Rawkmann said:


> Why don't any of these boutique builders ever decide to rip off the SG instead? I'd much rather have a high quality SG copy than yet another LP design.



Hell yes. A bit of thicker body, deeper bevels, better balance and hardware. Oh man, I would pay for that!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> This as a limited edition not really interested. This as a normal Suhr model with the typical Suhr options available priced comparatively to their other customs I would likely be all over.





I was really hoping for custom options and pricing in line with the Modern Set Carved.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I was really hoping for custom options and pricing in line with the Modern Set Carved.



Yep. That said I am sure they will sell all 100 of these in a heartbeat, so maybe next year


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 25, 2018)

It's got that Baker vibe...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

technomancer said:


> Yep. That said I am sure they will sell all 100 of these in a heartbeat, so maybe next year



Oh I'm sure. These are going to go FAST. I'd be surprised if any were available after NAMM concludes. 

Yeah, I'm hoping they open it up as a regular model next year. I've been putting together another M7 order, but I'd happily trade it in for one of these.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh I'm sure. These are going to go FAST. I'd be surprised if any were available after NAMM concludes.
> 
> Yeah, I'm hoping they open it up as a regular model next year. I've been putting together another M7 order, but I'd happily trade it in for one of these.



Fingers crossed.

That said I am really amused by the whining about the price I've seen... apparently some guys don't get that a limited edition worked on by John Suhr is not going to be cheap


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

What were people expecting? I mean, this was going to be at the absolute bare minimum, optimistically $4k. And that's if it was to be a regular model, reflecting base price. 

Realistically this, if and when it becomes a regular model, would probably be closer to $5k before options. 

When first saw the $8k price tag I was taken a back as well, but considering its a limited run actually made by John, I can see them asking that much.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 25, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What were people expecting? I mean, this was going to be at the absolute bare minimum, optimistically $4k. And that's if it was to be a regular model, reflecting base price.
> 
> Realistically this, if and when it becomes a regular model, would probably be closer to $5k before options.
> 
> When first saw the $8k price tag I was taken a back as well, but considering its a limited run actually made by John, I can see them asking that much.



Especially when Gibson is asking $10k for a factory made "True Historic" R9


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 25, 2018)

Crossing my fingers for a studio-esque version down the line priced similar to the Satin series. Probably not, but I can dream.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 25, 2018)

MatthewK said:


> Crossing my fingers for a studio-esque version down the line priced similar to the Satin series. Probably not, but I can dream.



It's the carved top and set neck that brings the price up, perhaps somewhat artificially, but you're still going to see a hefty bump above the bolt-on, flat top Satin models.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

That gold top...


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## manu80 (Jan 26, 2018)

he is endorsed by ESP and they let him take a suhr in his hand ? 
damn they're really nice looking...


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone see these as an investment type guitar? I know they are expensive to begin with, but as mentioned they are still cheaper than the top of the line Gibson (and we can only assume it will be at least equally as good). But being a limited run with John working on all 100, it could be a big thing for resale I'd imagine. I mean when was the last time PRS did a 100 guitar run where Paul worked on all of them and how much did they go for?


----------



## Possessed (Jan 26, 2018)

manu80 said:


> he is endorsed by ESP and they let him take a suhr in his hand ?
> damn they're really nice looking...



He still uses his gibson goldtop les paul the most. Perhaps he just let Esp build him a guitar, no endorsement deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 26, 2018)

JoeyBTL said:


> Anyone see these as an investment type guitar? I know they are expensive to begin with, but as mentioned they are still cheaper than the top of the line Gibson (and we can only assume it will be at least equally as good). But being a limited run with John working on all 100, it could be a big thing for resale I'd imagine. I mean when was the last time PRS did a 100 guitar run where Paul worked on all of them and how much did they go for?



That's quite the gamble. 

What if John does 100 a year for the next decade? What if he finds his calling as a trappist monk tomorrow and doesn't build a guitar again?

It's already $8k, how much is it going to appreciate? 

In the short term, I'm sure you could break even. 

If you have the better part of $10k burning a hole in your pocket and want to invest, buy land.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 26, 2018)

I must say this is one of the few non Gibson Les Paul styles I like.

ESP eclipses are good, but so many others just mess with the shape or head stock in a way that just kills the overall look. The changes to this however fit and look awesome still.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)

Possessed said:


> He still uses his gibson goldtop les paul the most. Perhaps he just let Esp build him a guitar, no endorsement deal.


ESP talked about "joining the crew", whatever this may mean


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jan 26, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In the short term, I'm sure you could break even.



Yea a lot would depend how many he does in the future. Say he doesn't do another limited run next year and these just aren't available, then if these are as good as we assume they will be, they receive praise from the right people, plus being limited so not everyone can touch them and give their opinion, it could drive the price up. 

Of course I'm just speculating for the sake of conversation because in general its obviously not a sound investment haha.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2018)

manu80 said:


> he is endorsed by ESP and they let him take a suhr in his hand ?
> damn they're really nice looking...



Even with his ESP endorsment he still uses his Les Paul's 90% of the time. He seems to have an even less exclusive contract than Metallica.


----------



## feraledge (Jan 26, 2018)

I hate the “it’s too LP” kind of stuff. Just don’t get it. Gibson has iconic designs that I love, but the company sucks and they’re increasingly not the best at making them. Don’t need to constantly reinvent the wheel if someone else can just make it better.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)

feraledge said:


> I hate the “it’s too LP” kind of stuff. Just don’t get it. Gibson has iconic designs that I love, but the company sucks and they’re increasingly not the best at making them. Don’t need to constantly reinvent the wheel if someone else can just make it better.


Me likes this statement.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2018)

Me likes the new thornfinish as well


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 26, 2018)

That Tyler is...boy, what to say. I always thought the headstocks were something only a mother could love, but at least they had their appeal on his strats. However, an in-line headstock on an LP? Ugh. Plus that lower horn looks too long and pointed, and the upper lobe(?) across from it looks nearly as funny. If I didn't know they made such spectacular guitars, I'd expect to see that thing thrown in some discount bin at a music store from the shape alone.

Re: the earlier conversation about Suhr and originality, most of that is going to come from the custom options. That's if this model sticks around as a platform for the custom shop after the initial run. You'll be seeing things come out of that shop that Gibson wouldn't dream of building, and rest asSuhred it'll become the tweakable LP of choice out of all the options on the market.

The only thing that's yet to grow on me is the headstock. There's just something that looks 'right' about the large Gibson headstock on an LP. Wish this one had more girth to it.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 27, 2018)

xzacx said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not against building a "better" Les Paul. There are some that I am a big fan of. For example, I have a Retrospec which I love and is clearly inspired by them, but it has a unique design. I don't think this Suhr brings anything particularly new to the table, or is of superior quality to existing options like a Collings/Huber/Hartung, or even PRS. Nothing about it would make me chose it over those brands, who actually have vast experience with set-neck single cuts. I'm just not excited at this point for another one that's so close to the original, and especially not from a brand that made its name copying a different type of guitar for the last 20 years. Doesn't mean it won't be a great guitar in and of itself, but not one I could get very excited at this point with such traditional specs.



I agree that many other brands of high end or custom guitars have more experience in the set neck territory, and that it does not bring anything new to the table as far as specs goes. This will much likely cater to people who already own/owned a couple Suhr guitars and are already fans of the brand. For these customers, it's an easy choice as they are assured to get the feel, perfect build quality and sound philosophy they are familiar with. 

About the copying part, that was the purpose of their brand. To offer a boutique, high end alternative to classic Fender designs with their own twist and innovations. From my point of view, it's not a bad thing at all. That being said, the modern is their own design and ended up being their most recognizable instrument.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 27, 2018)

So from comments I've seen from Suhr like this being the start of the model and it being limited in the first year to a 100 piece limited run etc I am really hoping this will be available for order with normal Suhr manufacturing and options next year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2018)

technomancer said:


> So from comments I've seen from Suhr like this being the start of the model and it being limited in the first year to a 100 piece limited run etc I am really hoping this will be available for order with normal Suhr manufacturing and options next year.



Also gimme a Pro series one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 27, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also gimme a Pro series one.



Honestly, Pro stuff isn't as amazing a deal as it once was, unless you find one that's 99% what you want. The real advantage is they're ready to ship. 

Going full custom is going to give you a mountain of options for only like $500 more on a $2300+ guitar.


----------

